# Vocal mics in the under $200 range



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shure is always there on the list with the SM58 and a few variations of that mic. But there are some decent alternatives to shure out there. AKG makes a few in that price range that I have tried and are decent mics. I recently picked up a Sennheiser E835 and was very surprised with the quality and sound out if this one. A very reasonable mic at around $100


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been a big Sennheiser fan since first discovering them in the '70s. I bought my first one on the strength of their headphone quality at the time. As recently as last night I had a Sennheiser condenser in use, though it was mic-ing the violin in my guitar/violin duo. Very smooth response, great durability, faultless use. 

I never was a fan of the old warhorse Shure sm57 and sm58 mics. There's something pinched/compressed/ inorganic or whatever about them to my ears. They can be great all purpose rock mics but there are a lot of units out there that must have a load of crap on their diaphrams or why else would they sound so inconsistent? Just because they're one of the most consistent mics when new doesn't mean they don't require gentle care thereafter. The Beta series is better anyway.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with Budda about the SM58, not so about the SM57(maybe for vocals, yeah).
The Beta 58 awesome but too expensive!
Early Shure 58's & 57's (prologic? series) from the 70's are great bang for your buck!
I like the way they work ,really used, like broken in speaker.
(When they don't smell like old beer & cigarettes!)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I own a 58, a couple of 57s, and a bunch of Sennheiser 835s. The 57s are fine for instruments, but I've never used them for vocals. I don't love the 58 - they are fine for some voices, but not mine. And I really don't like them for female vocals. The 835s have been great - we use them in our band and they work well for all 4 (and formerly 5) voices. The three packs of 835s are great value.

My favourite vocal mic though, is my Shure 55SH - not quite under $200, but looks and sounds great.

Edit: here's a pic:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a very big fan of my Blue Microphones Encore 200. Active Dynamiv is unusual but works really well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm a very big fan of my Blue Microphones Encore 200. Active Dynamiv is unusual but works really well.


I've only used the USB mics from Blue, but dollar-for-dollar, they are excellent.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

They have a good little starter kit with an e835, boom and cable for $130 at L&M. I got a good deal last Christmas. TC Helicon voicelive play for $250. With the purchase you got a $10 gift card and a mail in rebate for a free carry case($40) and free mp75 mic($199). Don't know if they made much money off of that one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretzel said:


> They have a good little starter kit with an e835, boom and cable for $130 at L&M. I got a good deal last Christmas. TC Helicon voicelive play for $250. With the purchase you got a $10 gift card and a mail in rebate for a free carry case($40) and free mp75 mic($199). Don't know if they made much money off of that one.


That's an excellent deal there


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

TC HELICON MP75...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Shure is always there on the list with the SM58 and a few variations of that mic. But there are some decent alternatives to shure out there. AKG makes a few in that price range that I have tried and are decent mics. I recently picked up a Sennheiser E835 and was very surprised with the quality and sound out if this one. A very reasonable mic at around $100
> 
> View attachment 18739


I use the same one...great mic for the money. I actually bought it in the kit which is mentioned a few posts down


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I have an audix om5, great mic. Compares to the beta 58 which is the mic I would buy if I was buying a shure.
I had an audix om2 before and that was also excellent for the money. The Audix mics have awesome feedback rejection, the only problem I have with the OM5 is that the pattern is really tight so you have to stay on close to the mic. Can be a problem when rocking outHNG^%$ 

My brother in law has the sennheiser 935 which sound fantastic, I want one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up the three pack of the e835s after reading through this thread.
(You get a mic for free this way, $250 for three)

I've used an SM58 for vocals for years and a 57 for the amp.
A year or so ago, I got an e803 to mic the amp and was really happy with that, form and function.

I brought the mics to our last practice and we all noticed a difference and liked it!
I found way better clarity, bottom end and highs not present in the 58.
Our main singer was very impressed, she was just on a search herself a while back when hers crapped out.

Thanks for the info on these mics!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For a band, I like 58s or 57s for vocals.

I like a mix of Sennheisers and 57s for most instruments and amps, a large diaphragm mic in the kick.

I've used Sennheisers, Audix, Beyer, AKG for vocals with good results, but I prefer not to mix them.

All can be had for less than $200.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> TC HELICON MP75...


I am not 100% sure about that, but i've saw somewhere that TC Helicon's mics are made by Sennheiser! They are great quality stuff, but to my ears, the Shure Beta 57/58 are the sh*t! 
Yes, they are expensive new, but they can be found as low as $120 used and you can't go wrong with a Shure! The SM 57/58 are great mics too.
I've also tried a Audix I5 for cab micing and it was perfect.
I have a TC Helicon MP-76 for sale here, it's a really nice mic, but my ears prefer my Beta's!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a 58 which i dont mind for vox...i also have a 57 and a e609 (sennheiser) ive found that keeping the e609 an inch or so away from the cab, it sounds pretty good...AB'd with the 57 its pretty close
I also just bought an AT2020 off of fellow member...i really like that mic...used it on acoustic guitar and vox and it sounds good...especially for 75 bux on the used market


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> I have a 58 which i dont mind for vox...i also have a 57 and a e609 (sennheiser) ive found that keeping the e609 an inch or so away from the cab, it sounds pretty good...AB'd with the 57 its pretty close
> I also just bought an AT2020 off of fellow member...i really like that mic...used it on acoustic guitar and vox and it sounds good...especially for 75 bux on the used market


Yeah! The Sennheiser e609 is a heck of a nice microphone for guitars!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

The Sennheiser E835 mic kit is around $135 and basically comes with a cable and mic stand for the price of the mic itself included. Great for live apparently


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Before anything else see what happens with a sm57 or a 58, there's a reason why the 57 has been the US presidential microphone for the last 50 years.
It might be useful to note that the difference between 57 and 58 is basically the pop filter cover.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

An alternative to SM58:
*Electro-Voice N/D767a*
Electro-Voice N/D767a Premium Dynamic Vocal Microphone: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
or
Electro-Voice N/D767a Premium Dynamic Vocal Microphone - Microphones - Microphones - Live Sound | Cosmo Music


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I prefer an SM57 for my voice over a 58, personally. Incidentally, it's the same mic as the unidyne 545 other than so cosmetics and a hi/lo impedance switch ( making making great for plugging into the guitar amp- for harp or vox).

Also like Electro Voice RE series mics for vocals. I was not digging a 58 on the vocalist in my band, and then one week I had len I out so I tried an EV RE10 and blam; its the one. The RE 10, 11, 15 are all out of production but in budget used on eBay etc. RE20 is good on anyone or anything but can't be had for less than 300.

See also the handheld dynamics by Audix (the OM series) a well as Heil (PR 20).

If just for Rec not live I tend to like the Apex ribbons too.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Deal of the century on EV ND767 for only $69 !! EV have introduced a new model lineup, so I am guessing the old has to go.

EV - N/Dym N/D767a - Premium Dynamic Vocal Microphone - Supercardioid

Try before you buy, but I have used these in the past (really like them for vocals or spoken word) and I will probably pickup 10 for festival use this summer.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a SM58 guy but an old drummer buddy of mine dropped off this mic awhile back that I had lent him many years ago to mic his drums. I had forgotten about it. I did a quick comparison with one of my SM58's and found out this AKG mic has amazing clarity. The 58's seemed to add natural bass to the voice. I was able to add the extra bass to the AKG with the bass control and to me, they sounded comparable. This may be one reason the 58's are so popular. People seem to like bass and often have the bass turned up to high on audio equipment. Also, if I was in the market for another microphone, I would definitely have a look at the EV mic mentioned earlier.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just picked on a Shure SM-58 A Beta at a pawn shop for 88.00 plus tax, L&M is 229.00 , So i would suggest one one of these mics it sounds great and better then the SM-58 Which i also have....But when you buy used watch out for fakes, i had to get in touch with Shure to make sure this one was not a china copy, as they are getting better at making them..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

In our band we have 3 58A's and 2 835's. Soundwise I find them comparable but the 835's seem to have a larger field, are hotter and are quicker to feedback.


----------

